# What is a Builders Finish



## papervalue (22 Sep 2008)

I am presently looking to buy a house and a 1 acre site around house. What is the definition of a builders finish. Up to what stage would it go- would you expect gardens landscaped showers/toilets installed, stairs, finished electric and kitchen included etc. i have searched internet and can not find proper definition.

The house is in countyside and looks to be ongoing for a while

Where is line drawn between what you can get included in a builders finish. I dont want to be ripped off due to lack of knowledge

thank you

papervalue


----------



## davidoco (22 Sep 2008)

*would you expect*

gardens landscaped NO
showers/toilets installed,  YES
stairs,  YES
finished electric  YES
and kitchen included etc NO

Where is line drawn between what you can get included in a builders finish -  it depends on your bargaining skills!  You should not sign the dotted line until you have trashed out everything you would like done.  Remember that if start looking for floors etc you may not get the best possible price by getting the builder to do this directly.


----------



## angela59 (22 Sep 2008)

Hi Papervalue,

builders finish is a basic finish.  Sanitary ware included, no painting, no tiling, basic wooden flooring and basic internal doors etc.  If you are intending buying and it is newly built make sure the insulation is up to scratch and that windows have the argon filled gased in between panes - these are fairly standard things nowadays to ask for.  Also don't forget to ask for the ber rating of the house again this is standard practice if it is a newly built house.  With regards to finishing the house add on 30% to the price you are paying to give a rough idea of what it costs to finish the house.

Angela59


----------



## mossym (23 Sep 2008)

our builders finish did not include the kitchen or any floors down..but we wanted to do that ourselves and the price reflected that.basically..

no floors, painting, fireplaces, or kitchen. 

everything else, plumbing, plastered walls, electrics finished, heating was done. 

outside ground was levelled, but no lawns, and we ended up having to take off the top foot and bring in topsoil as the earth was rubbish, and full of builders rubble. There was tarmc and borders around the laws done, plue all boundary walls


----------

